# NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 driver?



## SBC31 (Aug 16, 2005)

So I got my new card from Asus exchanged under warranty. So first I went to the Asus website and got the latest drivers: 71.89

All then seems fine until my system is shut down overnight, and when I turn it on today, I get the wondeful Windows XP Pro blue screen with an error with the file NV4.Disp.dll

So I then proceed to GeForce FX 5200 tab under display properties, and select to launch the driver update. This then goes to the NVIDIA website and shows me the latest driver being 78.01

I'm hoping this addresses the blue screen problem and all works fine, this remains to be seen.

So what the heck??? Why doesn't Asus show this driver? Also, why am I all of a sudden getting these blue screens when launching Windows XP Pro?


----------



## SBC31 (Aug 16, 2005)

Well, with driver 78.01, when booting my system, I get the NV4.Disp error with it also. I have to reboot my system like 3 times before Windows XP Pro SP2 finally loads...

What the heck is going on here??? Any help would be greatly appreciated. For now I will go with the original driver that came with the card backn in 2003. Version 43.45 to see if this problem can be avoided.

I did a search for this freakin' nv4_disp.dll and I now have 3 plus the installed ones since I have tried 3 driver versions:









I'm hoping that using the old 2003 drivers helps, but this is ridiculous as I should be able to run the latest drivers.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in add and remove,uninstall the driver
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes booting
disable a/virus
install your drivers 
reboot the computer
go into the device manger and click on the card to bring up the properties
when you try to roll back the driver,it should not be able to roll back the only driver should be the one that you just installed


----------



## SBC31 (Aug 16, 2005)

dai said:


> in add and remove,uninstall the driver
> reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
> when windows finishes booting
> disable a/virus
> ...


OK thanks for the tip, I didn't disable my a/virus softwre when trying the various drivers, I will do so and posts the results.


----------



## SBC31 (Aug 16, 2005)

SBC31 said:


> OK thanks for the tip, I didn't disable my a/virus softwre when trying the various drivers, I will do so and posts the results.


Well I tried installing the latest Asus drivers following these steps:

_in add and remove,uninstall the driver
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes booting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer
go into the device manger and click on the card to bring up the properties
when you try to roll back the driver,it should not be able to roll back the only driver should be the one that you just installed_

And the problem is still there...

Considering the card is new from Asus (warranty work) this is really ticking me off. Having to reboot my system twice to get it to run is not fun.

I guess I will have to try using the original drivers that came with the card next.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

I've got the same card and I'm using drivers 66.93. Works fine, no problems (probably why I haven't updated so far).

http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_66.93.html

HTH

Regards


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i am using asus71.89 and they are stable
in the device manager uninstall the card
then reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode and install the same as before


----------



## SBC31 (Aug 16, 2005)

Well 71.89 gave me the same problem so 66.93 will be my next attempt. Why does Asus/Nvidia release these drivers with problems???

Will post on how things go with 66.93


----------



## SBC31 (Aug 16, 2005)

Man oh man, same issue with 66.93

I wonder if this is due to using DirextX 9.0c

Before I got the new card I did upgrade to Windows XP Pro with SP2 so this could also be the reason for this problem.

I'm so confused.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you uninstall the card and start from scratch and reinstall from vga mode


----------



## SBC31 (Aug 16, 2005)

dai said:


> did you uninstall the card and start from scratch and reinstall from vga mode


I did. Note that after 2-3 attempts I can then get windows to launch. So I removed the drivers using Add/Remove. I also then disable Norton AV. I reboot in VGA mode, and then install the drivers.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what brand and size of p/supply are you running


----------



## SBC31 (Aug 16, 2005)

dai said:


> what brand and size of p/supply are you running


I got the system built back in September 2003 by a friend who has since moved to another country. Looking at my receipt it came with the case and is:

*Antec Solution Series SLK1600 Mid Tower Case: 

300W SmartPower ATX12V power supply
- for AMD & Intel systems
- SmartPower runs cooler and quieter *

Click to see case


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i use a antec 550w tru power your 300w seems a little on the light side


----------



## SBC31 (Aug 16, 2005)

dai said:


> i use a antec 550w tru power your 300w seems a little on the light side


Well the system ran like a charm for 2 years until recently when my video card got flaky thus got it replaced under warranty. And my HD died and I replaced it with a Seagate.

The friend that built the PC is a wiz at this and has built 100's of systems for people so I suspect he knows his reasoning for the power supply he selected.

Now do you think the power supply could be the cause of this nv4_disp infinite loop error when boothing my machine? If I changed the power supply, would it be something easy to do or do I need a new case and all?

Sorry if these questions seem silly, I'm no expert with building these things, but as a software tester for 10+ years now, I would conside myself to be indermediate at knowing my way around a computer.

BTW, in another forum, I was told to use Driver Cleaner Pro after removing the NVIDIA drivers and before installing the new ones. Is this something you would recommend?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it is worth a try
you can check your power requirements here
http://www.jscustompcs.com/power_supply/
based on a quality supply and add 30% to the result
if it needs to be changed before buying one see if you can borrow one to check with first
they are simple to change just 4 screws at the back and remove the power leads no need for a new case


----------



## SBC31 (Aug 16, 2005)

dai said:


> it is worth a try
> you can check your power requirements here
> http://www.jscustompcs.com/power_supply/
> based on a quality supply and add 30% to the result
> ...


Interesting, thanks for the link. I'm thinking I should remove my DVD/CDRW combo drive since I have sinced purchased a DVD-RW thus could remove 25-30 watts. Especially since I only need one of those really.

Any recommendation on what power supply to get given my system: http://www.techsupportforum.com/member.php?userid=75832


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i would recommend the same as i am using antec tru power 550w i also have the same video card and it has always been a pain getting the drivers installed ok at the moment i am just running the card i have not installed the video security ect.
leave your drives connected they are handy and don't use much power


----------



## SBC31 (Aug 16, 2005)

Anyone ever hear of nv4loopfix? I really don't know what else to make of this problem and currently cannot change my power supply.


----------



## SBC31 (Aug 16, 2005)

So I turned down my hardware acceleration to None for my video card so I can boot up my PC on the first attempt. This is just ticking me off given the card is new (or re-furbished) from Asus.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when xp first came out there were big problems with nv4-dll and there was apatch floating around
but the fix has been in the drivers from about the 30's versions onwards
which leaves faulty install,which you have gone through and made sure was not the problem
that leaves the card,get someone to test it in their comp for you
and the power or faulty agp slot
reinstall directx to eliminate it as the problem


----------



## SBC31 (Aug 16, 2005)

dai said:


> when xp first came out there were big problems with nv4-dll and there was apatch floating around
> but the fix has been in the drivers from about the 30's versions onwards
> which leaves faulty install,which you have gone through and made sure was not the problem
> that leaves the card,get someone to test it in their comp for you
> ...


I have an old system that I will try the card in. As for DirectX, how does one go about going to an older version of it. I'm currently using 9.0c but am thinking perhaps I should go to an older version.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

just reinstall the latest version it is backwards compatible


----------



## SBC31 (Aug 16, 2005)

dai said:


> just reinstall the latest version it is backwards compatible


Is this all that I will need to re-install it: http://www.tucows.com/get/194328_118218

or do I need to get this one: http://games.soft32.com/games/download-DirectX_Redistributable-1543.html


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

why not get it straight from ms
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...20-bfbb-4799-9908-d418cdeac197&displaylang=en


----------



## SBC31 (Aug 16, 2005)

dai said:


> why not get it straight from ms
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...20-bfbb-4799-9908-d418cdeac197&displaylang=en


Well I got the genuine one from MS and so far my system has booted fine twice. Both times I shut down and waited about 15 minutes to reboot.

Here's to hoping this was the problem with my system...fingers crossed.


----------



## SBC31 (Aug 16, 2005)

SBC31 said:


> Well I got the genuine one from MS and so far my system has booted fine twice. Both times I shut down and waited about 15 minutes to reboot.
> 
> Here's to hoping this was the problem with my system...fingers crossed.


Guess my fingers weren't crossed well enough, the problem is still occuring. I guess a simple update of DirectX was too good to be true.


----------



## SBC31 (Aug 16, 2005)

BTW, I decided to check my CPU temperature, and it seems to be around 40 degrees celcius, I take it this is acceptable?

I just want to get to the bottom of this video card issue so bad...


----------



## SBC31 (Aug 16, 2005)

Anyone else have any suggestiong as what to do next other then giving up and buying a new video card?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you another card you can pop in to check with before buying another card


----------



## SBC31 (Aug 16, 2005)

I only have ano old PCI ATI Mach 64 that worked fine while my Asus was away for the RMA. I do also have an old ATI (not sure the brand) with 32MB but and I'm not sure if it's PCI or AGP.

I'm wondering if I should change the AGP setting from 8x to 4x in my bios for my current card.

BTW, I'm no expert in the differences between PCI and AGP? I take it PCI cards are only used in a PCI sloy, while an AGP one uses the AGP slot?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

agp and pci do not mix the agp slot is futher into the computer and you see a long gap between the terminals and the end plate,compared to a pci card


----------



## SBC31 (Aug 16, 2005)

dai said:


> agp and pci do not mix the agp slot is futher into the computer and you see a long gap between the terminals and the end plate,compared to a pci card


Thanks, I realize this, I was just wondering what is the actual difference in having a PCI v.s an AGP card?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

agp is faster


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i edited out your click me on the other thread as it did not link to this thread or anywhere else


----------



## SBC31 (Aug 16, 2005)

dai said:


> i edited out your click me on the other thread as it did not link to this thread or anywhere else


Ok thanks, must have messed up somehow...

As for my video card problems here are the latest:

Using a fresh hard drive, I installed WinXP Pro SP2. My video card was picked up with the windows install. However, whenever I would then go to change my video settings, my PC would simply reboot. This lead to an infinite reboot headache.

I then proceeded to fromat that drive, and install Win XP Pro SP1. With this version, my video card was not picked up and I installed the drivers for it from the original CD when I got the card in 2003. All was working like a charm. I then went to see my device manager to verify the card was indeed there and so on and it was. *I did however noticed that I had an Unknown Device for SM Bus Controller*. I then proceeded to get the latest Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility as I I have an MSI 865PE (Designed for Intel motherboard) and installed it. This then took care of my unknown device problem, but then brought back my lovely nv4_disp error.

What the heck is going on here???

p.s. Seem that if I disable the SM Bus Controller in device manager, all then works fine again.


----------



## SBC31 (Aug 16, 2005)

SBC31 said:


> p.s. Seem that if I disable the SM Bus Controller in device manager, all then works fine again.


Scratch that, when I disable the SM Bus Controller, the usual nv4_disp problem is still there...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have a read here and click on the link to intel


----------



## SBC31 (Aug 16, 2005)

dai said:


> have a read here and click on the link to intel


Have a read where? I don't see a link to Intel?

I should also note that I will most likely buy a new video card since this problem has been nothing but headaches. I will get one powered by ATI or an actuall ATI this time. I can get a sweet deal on an All In Wonder 9600 but that is probably more card then I need.


----------



## poisonfish (Oct 19, 2005)

i had sim problems as you but think it was down to the psu 
this is the thread 

hope this help's 
anthony
_p.s_
_i never had problems with ati cards and my next card wont be a nvida_


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...uctID=816&OSFullName=Windows* XP Professional


----------



## SBC31 (Aug 16, 2005)

poisonfish said:


> i had sim problems as you but think it was down to the psu
> this is the thread
> 
> hope this help's
> ...


Thanks for the posting. I ended up giving up on the Nvidia card and got an ATI card and all is well.


----------



## WildRain (Dec 7, 2005)

Still all is fine? I am interested to know if anyone else has swapped out the nVidia GeForce FX 5200 and tried again with a different video adapter. I have a similar issue myself.. whenever I load a game (Anarchy Online) the system locks up and I have to power down the system by holding in the button on the front of the tower.. else I can't get the system back. I did occasionally get the blue screen with the issue referring to a nv4_disp (Infinite loop error.. problem with the card or drivers it would say.) also ...and over time it was more and more common .....until I was completely unable to boot Windows XP in normal mode. It worked in safe mode fine.. but whenever I tried to bring it up in normal mode again, the system would be unstable as all hell and not boot fully. Followingn this, I downloaded the most recent drivers (81.95) from nVidia website ( http://nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_81.95.html ) a thousand different ways to Tuesday. Well the blue screen and freezing issues went away and I can run the system very stable in normal mode now.. but there is still the very annoying issue of not being able to load Anarchy Online at all.. without the system locking up. It can't be a heating issue because I have been playing the game in the middle of summer with temperatures in this house hitting upwards of 100 degrees or more and the fans running full blast 24/7 inside the tower.. plus the fact it is freezing inside here now pretty much and the system locks up as soon as the system tries to draw frames to the screen. The card has been reseated and it appears fine when looking at it outside of the case. What can possibly be going on here? I haven't upgraded/changed anything at all as far as I know either. I don't know what the power supply is rated at.. but it shouldn't matter because I have played the game for a very long time on this system without any issues.. haven't added/removed any hardware. It is so very annoying.. sigh.


Also.. I am running DirectX 9.0c... was 9.0b for a very long time until last night ....didn't seem to make a difference.


----------



## WildRain (Dec 7, 2005)

*More info ..*

See here for more ...

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=293078


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

WildRain
when you see the nv4_dll error,your driver install is corrupted and needs reinstalling
if the power supply has been running with a load near it's limits over time it will start to break down and become unreliable
so it is not a good idea just to dismiss it as the problem
check your tempretures and voltages with speedfan
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download337.html
the paste on your cpu heatsink may need renewing


----------



## WildRain (Dec 7, 2005)

dai said:


> WildRain
> when you see the nv4_dll error,your driver install is corrupted and needs reinstalling
> if the power supply has been running with a load near it's limits over time it will start to break down and become unreliable
> so it is not a good idea just to dismiss it as the problem
> ...



The only thing I see when running it anywhere close to showing a temperature is ...

HD0: 39C


Then under S.M.A.R.T. it says ...


Temperature

Value: 39
Worst: 49
Warn: 0
Raw: 000000000027



Fitness at the bottom is around 43% and Performance is at 100% .....


CPU usage is of course next to nothing as usual ...


----------



## WildRain (Dec 7, 2005)

Eh.. well I swapped the nVidia for an ATI Radeon X700 ... still seeing a '39C' in the stats .....the game runs now also and I am getting much higher frame-rates from initial testing. The game crashed once a bit ago.. but that was also not uncommon compared to the other video adapter.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

how long has it been since you defraged and run chkdsk /r


----------



## WildRain (Dec 7, 2005)

I ran it as soon as the system started locking up constantly (Sunday) ...and I do it every few months. The game is still running smoothly ..haven't had any game crashes yet today ... so I'm happy at least for now.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i use diskeeper it comes in every few hours for a few minutes and cleans things up,when it is on set and forget


----------



## Hpac (Dec 12, 2005)

WildRain said:


> Still all is fine? I am interested to know if anyone else has swapped out the nVidia GeForce FX 5200 and tried again with a different video adapter. I have a similar issue myself.. whenever I load a game (Anarchy Online) the system locks up and I have to power down the system by holding in the button on the front of the tower.. else I can't get the system back. I did occasionally get the blue screen with the issue referring to a nv4_disp (Infinite loop error.. problem with the card or drivers it would say.) also ...and over time it was more and more common .....until I was completely unable to boot Windows XP in normal mode. It worked in safe mode fine.. but whenever I tried to bring it up in normal mode again, the system would be unstable as all hell and not boot fully. Followingn this, I downloaded the most recent drivers (81.95) from nVidia website ( http://nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_81.95.html ) a thousand different ways to Tuesday. Well the blue screen and freezing issues went away and I can run the system very stable in normal mode now.. but there is still the very annoying issue of not being able to load Anarchy Online at all.. without the system locking up. It can't be a heating issue because I have been playing the game in the middle of summer with temperatures in this house hitting upwards of 100 degrees or more and the fans running full blast 24/7 inside the tower.. plus the fact it is freezing inside here now pretty much and the system locks up as soon as the system tries to draw frames to the screen. The card has been reseated and it appears fine when looking at it outside of the case. What can possibly be going on here? I haven't upgraded/changed anything at all as far as I know either. I don't know what the power supply is rated at.. but it shouldn't matter because I have played the game for a very long time on this system without any issues.. haven't added/removed any hardware. It is so very annoying.. sigh.
> 
> 
> Also.. I am running DirectX 9.0c... was 9.0b for a very long time until last night ....didn't seem to make a difference.





I'm currently going through the EXACT same experience...except with Final Fantasy XI instead of Anarchy. You described my symptoms to a T. Funny side note...other video games I have on my system that seem to be more graphically demanding such as COD, or Half Life work perfectly fine. FFXI worked fine for about 2 months, then one day after playing for about 5-6 hrs, I closed the FFXI program, but left my computer on for the rest of the night. when I woke up in the morning my computer was frozen. Upon reboot, my monitor started blinking on and off repeatedly. I installed the updated drivers (81.95) and the system works fine, however Final Fantasy does not. If I install any driver version before version 77.10, I get the same symptoms with the blinking monitor, and the unstable system and occasional BSOD.

I've been trying to fix it for almost a week now..that included formatting C:\ and re-installing XP. I pulled the card out to check it out, and I'm no electronics expert, but it 2 of the capacitors seemed to have very small cracks on top and were covered by a whiteish powder. I've done alot of searching and alot of people have experienced similar problems with the nv4_disp.dll errors, and even a few reports of leaking capacitors. These GeForce FX 5200 cards must be complete S**T. If I have to replace this card I'm gonna be extermly :4-thatsba


----------



## Hpac (Dec 12, 2005)

Here's a pic of my video card.













The photo isn't as clear quality as I would like it to be, but if you look close, you can see that the two capacitors closest to the Nvidia chip appear to be slightly split open on top, with rings of a dry whitish powder, which looks to me like a liquid overflowed out the top, then dried up to form the rings. 

So my question is...could this possibly be the problem that is causing FFXI to freeze up on me? If so, and my video card is shot, then why do other games work fine?:4-dontkno


----------



## Hpac (Dec 12, 2005)

NM, I found the answer to my problem on another tech support forum. The capacitors on my card are leaking. Apparently it's a common problem. Thanks for your help. [/sarcasm]


----------



## Hpac (Dec 12, 2005)

Ha...I pulled the capacitors out of an old TV, and plugged them in where the previously leaking caps were...and everything works perfect! Go me!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

very resourseful


----------

